# Got smiley face on OPK :-)



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Quick questions for you experts on here! We are dealing with a low sperm count but are trying to defy the odds. We DTD last night but got a smiley face on the OPK today (it was negative yesterday).  Should we DTD tonight or will the old reserves be too low and should we do it tomorrow instead to give his swimmers time to increase? Or might we miss "the window"?  Any thoughts or advice appreciated greatly!  I want to do max our chances as feeling lucky!!!


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Just to update. We are waiting til tonight. I read somewhere that you ovulate 24 hours after positive opk so we should hit it tonight. Hopefully my info is correct!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Best of luck hun, my hubby has sperm issue - but we found being on Wellman Multivitamins gave him a natural 'boost' in that department...worth a try.!
Sheila


----------

